# Big sunfish



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

My girlfriend and I went bass fishing yesterday and this ended up biting on a wacky rigged senko. Could anyone identify the specific type of sunfish?? Measured just shy of 11 inches.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a BIG Bluegil to me


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Yep, I agree with Short Drift


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks short drift, wasn't sure if it was a hybrid sunfish or just a bluegill.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

fish ohio there......good job


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Bluegill indeed. Send him to Crisco bay!


----------

